# Newbie in need of some knowledge about ohms and commercial coils.



## PuffPastry (1/3/17)

Hi Guys.

So im still what you would consider relatively new to vaping. just picked up a Smok Alien AL85 and a TFV8 Baby beast, see so i was using the standard coil that came with it (think it said was 0.4 ohms) and last night i decided to throw in the second one i had (which has 0.6 ohms written on it) i vaped the previous coil on 25 to 35 watts, 25 being my morning wattage and slowly jumping to 35 watts or even 40 throughout the day. but with this 0.6 ohms coil in the flavor is just too intense....it actually makes me want to gag....and unless im vaping at 40+ watts i get juice shooting into my mouth. Its also devouring my juice like crazy which is understandable cause of the wattage im guessing...

but yeah...anybody have any solution or is this normal and im just much more of a noob than i thought?
im not too clued up with ohms law and all the calculations and what not...so maybe i just need to learn more about it before messing around with different coils?

Id appreciate all the info you guys have the energy to type out for me because i recently got a tornado nano rta and i want to start building my own coils soon.


----------



## Andre (1/3/17)

The higher the resistance of the coil, the less power you would want to apply. Coil units usually have a recommended Wattage range on them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Normz (1/3/17)

The smok coils have a recommended wattage rating on them. They are quite intense though, I generally run the stock coils on the soft setting and closer to the minimum 'best at' rating. Unfortunately, with the baby beast, you will go through juice faster than a wino at a pub, small price to pay for the vape you get imo.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Silver (2/3/17)

PuffPastry said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> So im still what you would consider relatively new to vaping. just picked up a Smok Alien AL85 and a TFV8 Baby beast, see so i was using the standard coil that came with it (think it said was 0.4 ohms) and last night i decided to throw in the second one i had (which has 0.6 ohms written on it) i vaped the previous coil on 25 to 35 watts, 25 being my morning wattage and slowly jumping to 35 watts or even 40 throughout the day. but with this 0.6 ohms coil in the flavor is just too intense....it actually makes me want to gag....and unless im vaping at 40+ watts i get juice shooting into my mouth. Its also devouring my juice like crazy which is understandable cause of the wattage im guessing...
> 
> ...



Hi @PuffPastry , I am not familiar with those Smok coils or the baby beast, but just some general comments:

Agree with @Andre - follow the guide on the coil wattage suggestions. Start at the lower end of the range and work up.

I have found that some coils just work better than others. Spitting, flavour etc can all change with different coils. Its a bit of trial and error.

When you start building your own coils, it would be a good idea to familiarise yourself with ohms law and safe building practice. If you build above 0.3 or 0.4 ohms and make sure there are no shorts (including coil touching places it shouldnt) then you will likely have no problem. Coil building and wicking takes a bit of trial and error too but is most rewarding when you get it right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (2/3/17)

I use the volt reading to see if I'm at the "right" wattages for my coils... 

When you find your ideal vape strength ,look at the volt reading every time you fire . I enjoy readings ranging from 3.3v-3.8v and if it's still too weak or too strong I'll adjust the wattages accordingly. Over time you'll find, depending on what build you have ,you would be able to set wattages to ohm readings much easier.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lawrencevapes (2/3/17)

Gersh said:


> I use the volt reading to see if I'm at the "right" wattages for my coils...
> 
> When you find your ideal vape strength ,look at the volt reading every time you fire . I enjoy readings ranging from 3.3v-3.8v and if it's still too weak or too strong I'll adjust the wattages accordingly. Over time you'll find, depending on what build you have ,you would be able to set wattages to ohm readings much easier.


thats true , I got a limitless rdta on a Dovpo st200 which coil do you recomand ? 
I currently have duel parallel reading at 0.33ohm and I have at 48 to 60 watts 

my other regulated mod has the same build but has a 3.0 id and reading is 0.48 ohm !!!

any other coils you recomand ?


----------



## lawrencevapes (2/3/17)

PuffPastry said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> So im still what you would consider relatively new to vaping. just picked up a Smok Alien AL85 and a TFV8 Baby beast, see so i was using the standard coil that came with it (think it said was 0.4 ohms) and last night i decided to throw in the second one i had (which has 0.6 ohms written on it) i vaped the previous coil on 25 to 35 watts, 25 being my morning wattage and slowly jumping to 35 watts or even 40 throughout the day. but with this 0.6 ohms coil in the flavor is just too intense....it actually makes me want to gag....and unless im vaping at 40+ watts i get juice shooting into my mouth. Its also devouring my juice like crazy which is understandable cause of the wattage im guessing...
> 
> ...


well bro the baby beast is an amaZing thing , so the spitting is due to your wattage being to high so true lowering your wattage , that should stop the spitting 

but if you like the coil it came with , try getting the same coil at your vape store they all sell separate coils for the baby beast


----------



## Normz (2/3/17)

lawrencevapes said:


> thats true , I got a limitless rdta on a Dovpo st200 which coil do you recomand ?
> I currently have duel parallel reading at 0.33ohm and I have at 48 to 60 watts
> 
> my other regulated mod has the same build but has a 3.0 id and reading is 0.48 ohm !!!
> ...


Hey @lawrencevapes . Could would really depend on what you want from your vape. I really enjoy flavor and a think, dense vape, so in my tanks I usually run dual single core claptons at around 0.4 ohms at about 50w, in my Azeroth I run fused claptons ohming out at around 0.25, at 4v on the cricket in regulated series.

Maybe someone can help you more than me and ymmv, but that's just me


----------



## lawrencevapes (3/3/17)

Normz said:


> Hey @lawrencevapes . Could would really depend on what you want from your vape. I really enjoy flavor and a think, dense vape, so in my tanks I usually run dual single core claptons at around 0.4 ohms at about 50w, in my Azeroth I run fused claptons ohming out at around 0.25, at 4v on the cricket in regulated series.
> 
> Maybe someone can help you more than me and ymmv, but that's just me


thanks man for the info, might try someone new coils this weekend 
by the way how is the nosie cricket I hear it pretty awesome


----------



## Normz (3/3/17)

The v2 is amazing. The v1 is something you should only play with when you really know what you're doing


----------

